# Shows in New England



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

Any shows around here coming up? or do I have to wait until the April one in Manchester?


----------



## ianbaker (Feb 17, 2011)

This is also something I would be interested in. Are there only two shows a year in MA??


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

Save your money and wait for this show. It will be the best near you and will offer the best frogs you can find.

links:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/northeast/61277-frog-day-2011-nyc-may-14th-official.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/sponsor-classifieds/64165-frogday-coming.html


----------

